# Wildlife Technologies Mighty Atom 21 Digital Caller



## El Gato Loco

Anyone have any experience with this company or the call?

http://www.wildlifecallers.com/wildlife-technologies-mighty-atom-21-preloaded-with-55-sounds.html

Thanks!


----------



## Wildlife Callers

Chris,

Thank you for putting a link to our site here, appreciate it. I would like to let you and other forum members know that we are available to answer questions about the WT line of callers any time. We are an authorized dealer for Wildlife Technologies. We are in the office Mon-Fri 8-5, our toll free number is 877-734-1010. Feel free to give us a call.

Marc Reindell
Wildlife Callers


----------



## LKVL

How much difference is there between the MA-15 and the MA-21????????


----------



## youngdon

LKVL, welcome to the forum.


----------



## El Gato Loco

LKVL said:


> How much difference is there between the MA-15 and the MA-21????????


It appears as though the 15 is a 15 volt (120 decibel) system, while the 21 is a 21 volt (130 decibel) system. The 15 takes 10AA batteries, and the 21 takes 14AA batteries. I'm guessing this amounts to a louder, more powerful caller.

Then the 15 comes with 40 free sounds, and the 21 comes with 55 free sounds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wildlife Callers

Chris,

Your information above is correct. The units are identical in size, the differences are internal. The MA-21 will be louder than the MA-15, having said that, the MA-15 still produces more than enough volume for most calling scenarios. Both units give you the ability to choose from the 300+ sounds in the WT sound library. No callers come pre-loaded with sounds, each unit is built according to the customers wants and needs for their specific areas and calling targets.


----------



## youngdon

What type of remote does this unit have Mark?


----------



## LKVL

Any difference in the sound quality between the two?


----------



## Wildlife Callers

Both have excellent sound quality at all volume levels. The difference in sound reproduction is simply a volume differential with the MA-21 being louder.

Here is some info on the remote:

http://www.wildlifecallers.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/7/image/570/


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the info Marc.


----------



## LKVL

How long do the batteries Last?


----------



## Wildlife Callers

LKVL said:


> How long do the batteries Last?


Battery life is one of those things that will vary with temperature, stand duration and how much you play your machine during the stand. We have been using Sanyo Eneloop NiMH rechargeables in our MA's and have had very good battery life, Typically 10+ hours of calling life before needing to recharge. We are in AZ and don't call in very cold weather so depending on where it is you are located and the length of your typical stand, that of course could vary. We typically play our machine continuously during our stand.


----------



## LKVL

Yep....... the cold weather knocks the crap out of batteries. Just have to make sure to carry extras. How much loader are the calls compared to a PM-4? Some callers don't work very well when they get damp, dusty or cold. Anyone ever have issues with this useing these callers?


----------



## LKVL

Well anyways I'll be buying a wildlife technologies caller soon. Looks like well made unit. I haven't seen one so that's the reason for the questions.


----------



## Wildlife Callers

An update on the MA-15 and MA-21. I have been busy and should have posted this a while back but there have been some changes that you may want to know about. The MA-15 and MA-21 now come pre-loaded with 60 and 120 sounds respectively.

Here are the new sound lists:
_ Mighty Atom 15 _
_ Mighty Atom 21_

Also, the units now have an internal antenna, no more pop up antenna or external wire. Although the sound lists are now pre-loaded, some sound modifications can be made to the lists if necessary. Having said that, only minor modifications can be made, no wholesale changes or complete customizations.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the update Mark.


----------



## yotehd

*I have a older model wt and it is a great call,( the sounds i beleive are the best in business) remote is simple and easy and i have had the remote work out to 100 yards in hills, And a note Mark at wildlife callers is a great guy to deal with.*


----------



## Predatorhunter

Thanks Mark for the update.


----------

